# Very Sad News for Tanya-of Tanya and Mabel pair.



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You have to take heart, though, that you were trying to make sure she had a chance and were working towards that goal. Accidents do happen and no fault can be found...... they are just tragic, tragic accidents. Hugs to you all and Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How heart breaking. GRRIN just had a similar situation but we had a happy ending.
I am so very sorry.

I always give my boys extra hugs when I get news like this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So heartbreaking for everyone involved. Godspeed, Tanya.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Tanya. She never got to know the wonderful feeling of being someone's beloved dog. Rest in peace, sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya*

When I got this email I was heartbroken and still am.
She was such a beauty and so scared and afraid of everything.
Tanya was in a Foster home so she did had 17 days of knowing what it's like to be loved.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh I feel so sad about this story, but the animals you rescue don't know that people are trying to help them. I hope those involved don't feel too bad as every effort was made to save her. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's at the Bridge now and can run free without fear or consequence.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no. Karen please let Betsy no we are all as heartbroken as they. We certainly place no fault. It happens even to seasoned rescue workers, and owners too.

(at some point, you might mention to her, I always use a slip lead for new rescue/foster dogs, it does prevent them from slipping out of a collar, again absolutely no fault placed on anyone, just a suggestion for the future).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is a picture of Tanya and Mabel and their whole thread*

*RIP Dear Tanya.......

Here is Tanya and Mabel's whole story.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46275&highlight=Tanya+Mabel*Tanya is the one on the left. Mabel is now in a foster home and might be adopted by her foster. Dear Tanya was in a foster home as well, but was killed by a car (see my post above)

We are all heartbroken-you WERE LOVED TANYA! See you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is heartbreaking for all involved.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry Karen. As Paula said, she's at the Bridge without pain. Always remember the Rescuer's Final Gift and know in your heart that the next rescuer that leaves us will hold her in their arms as they cross the Bridge together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

Thank you for that-that is a beautiful thought.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Never let it be said that you will not be missed sweet girl.

Play Hard~Godspeed~


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Such sad news. Please tell Betsy thank you.


----------

